# two questions?



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all does anyone have any knowledge of the following;
firstly does the electric mains wiring run off two core or three core ie is it similar to uk,s?
secondly is it allowed to cut down trees in your own garden without seeking permissions?
soz folks but these are things i need to know boring as they may seem.
thanks everyone


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes it's similar, Live, neutral & earth, mains and lights, but it will depend on a lot of factors age of house being main one, also mains wiring circuits are very different to UK, no ring mains.

Yes & no, depends on trees cork and chestnut are protected and cannot be cut down.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks canoeman you have been extremely helpful so far to us, and no doubt i will keep on asking questions as we will be alien to alot of local things once we get moved over in march/april


----------

